# Need some info.. a dog named Halo des Barriques



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Im looking for some info on a couple dogs.

Halo des Barriques
Arken or Vulcan des Barriquess? maybe?

Here is the story....

I live in a small town in Missouri, south of Springfield. On Monday morning I was outside in my kennels doing my chores and the dogs started barking at a woman and her dog walking down the road. To my surprise, the dog the woman was walking was a Malinois. I was a little caught off guard because, to my knowledge, Im the only guy in town with these dogs. After changing cloths I decided to track her down and see if she was new to the area and did any dog work. I caught up with her a mile or so down the road, introduced my self and talked with her a little about her dog. This was the first bit of info I got from her.

Her husband has a friend down in AR that is a PSD handler that runs a Mali. The husband was down visiting him and saw the PSD, decided he wanted one. The guy started looking on our craigslist and found a 3 year old female being sold about 50 miles away. The woman who was selling the dog just had a baby and the dog was to much to handle.. or something like that? She had gotten the dog from a woman that did trick dog shows? The couple picked the dog up last Friday. 

I asked her if they would be interested in doing some OB work or wanted to come out and watch our training sometime. She said she would talk to her husband and they would swing back my house later in the day to get more info.

They came by a few hours later and I showed them a few tricks with my female Indie. Afterward they asked if I would take a look at there dog and see what I thought. They brought their dog out and did some basic OB, played Frisbee, ect. 

She is a very well built female around 60 lbs, athletic, social, and drivey as hell. 

I asked if they minded if I play some tug with her. They didn't mind so I brought out a few tugs and a bite wedge. To my surprise she bit like and old pro... Full, hard, calm... It was pretty clear at this point the dog had done some work before. I asked if they minded if I put a sleeve on and let her bite. They said sure so I brought out my HD chomp sleeve and had my wife handle the dog. When I came out from behind the blind and the dog saw the sleeve, she morphed into a monster lol, it was like she had just seen a long lost friend. I gave the dog a bite, a little fight and drive then slipped the sleeve. Great all around bite! The look on their faces was priceless lol. They had know idea what they had. 

After they put the dog up I explained what they had (addressed some safety concerns ect.) and invited them to come out and watch some training. I also suggested they find out as much as they could about the dogs past training, breeding, and all that.

We have been in contact all week. I got a message this evening from them saying, after getting the run around several times they finally got some info. T hey got in contact with the original owner and she said the dog was bred by Barriques Malinois in NY. 

Anyone know anything about... 
Halo des Barriques and Arken or Vulcan des Barriquess? These are possibly the parents. 

Just trying to get some info on what we might be working with. If they let me, I will try and get some vid posted of the craigslist jewel. lol 

Thanks!

also... The dogs name is Angel if that's any help lol


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Look up Waleed Maloof. He is the owner of des Barriques. Should be able to give you the info you were looking for.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, one of Waleed's breedings.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Check your PM


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVnF1OEXPhE

http://superpawsk9.com/about/


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

If you google Halo des Barriques you will find quite a bit of information on her, including some YouTube vidoes, pedigree, etc.

Arken might be Arcan du Calvaire aux Acacias, Waleed used him a couple of times for breeding.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Austin Porter said:


> Im looking for some info on a couple dogs.
> 
> Halo des Barriques
> Arken or Vulcan des Barriquess? maybe?
> ...


Yup. We know Waleed very well. Halo's littermate brother is my fiance's dog. Arcan is actually du Calvaire aux Acacias male owned by Arnaud of ALM bite suits. Halo is a Rodin daughter Dovre Fjeld Xhone grandaughter if I'm not mistaken. I'll double check, but I'm almost positive. I don't remember what happened to that litter. Guess the pups were decent. A diamond in the rough for true.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Zakia Days said:


> Yup. We know Waleed very well. Halo's littermate brother is my fiance's dog. Arcan is actually du Calvaire aux Acacias male owned by Arnaud of ALM bite suits. Halo is a Rodin daughter Dovre Fjeld Xhone grandaughter if I'm not mistaken. I'll double check, but I'm almost positive. I don't remember what happened to that litter. Guess the pups were decent. A diamond in the rough for true.


Acran is actually owned by a guy named Ben in CA who frequents this forum once in awhile, Arnaud sold him a number of years ago.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

If it's Arcan x Halo I know I full littermate down here that is a really nice female! One of my favorite Mali girls, actually.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for the info WDF! Anyone have any personal experience working with any of the dogs in her ped (assuming its correct)? I believe a good dog is a good no matter where it comes from, I'm just interested in what we may be working with.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Acran is actually owned by a guy named Ben in CA who frequents this forum once in awhile, Arnaud sold him a number of years ago.


I thought so. Wasn't sure, as I've not seen or heard much about him or his dog over the last several years. Corrected.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Austin Porter said:


> Thank you for the info WDF! Anyone have any personal experience working with any of the dogs in her ped (assuming its correct)? I believe a good dog is a good no matter where it comes from, I'm just interested in what we may be working with.


If you're interested in talking to the owner of the full sister I can get you in touch with her. She knows her Malinois


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I have some experience w/ dogs from her line. Arcan I don't know much about. I've only seen him work once or twice and it was not memorable. At least I don't remember really what kind of training was going on or how successful the session was. Usually if a dog is good I notice it right away and can remember a great deal. That's just me and my personal opinion though. I think Arcan may have been the "wild card" in the equation. I don't know how he produces or if he produces well. You can ask Richard Bonilla about Ducati. He received her from Waleed, I think and has used her in his breeding program. 

Most of the dogs I've seen that come from Byrak or Rodin require clear direction and teaching/training because if the dog is unsure about what you want and thinks he/she is getting an unfair correction he/she will notify you of this for sure. I've seen several that stimulate on prong correction if it is ridiculously harsh. They, like most dogs require good, calm training and guidance. Once they've got it you're golden. Unfortunately, I've seen more of the direct sons and daughters from the two studs, than I have "grandkids." Not sure how they turn out. Everyone I've seen with them seem to be happy w/ their dogs. Again, try getting in touch w/ W. Maalouf.


----------

